# cs 1.6



## over|lord|94 (19. Oktober 2008)

Moin... wenn ich bei 1.6 über steam auf servern zocken will, steht da nur "your dlll (client.dll) differs fromthe server... was kann man dagegen tun???


----------



## kays (19. Oktober 2008)

Dies bedeutet, dass du einen Server joinen willst, der eine andere CS Version laufen hat, oder es liegt daran, dass du selbst noch eine ältere CS Version installiert hast.
Lösung: Auf die neuste CS Version updaten (http://www.counter-strike.de/mirror11.html).


----------



## emmaspapa (19. Oktober 2008)

Wobei Steam eigentlich die Version aktuell halten sollte


----------



## kays (19. Oktober 2008)

Nicht wenn man es deaktiviert hat


----------



## over|lord|94 (3. November 2008)

die site funzt net... 
na ja ist auch net die steam version........


----------



## dot (3. November 2008)

over|lord|94 schrieb:


> die site funzt net...
> na ja ist auch net die steam version........



Soso, welche ist es denn?


----------



## over|lord|94 (3. November 2008)

KP. Hab ich von nem freund geschenkt bekommen...
Ist aber ne orginale!


----------



## rancer (4. November 2008)

Ein original CS ohne Steam??? Gibt es sowas?? Wäre mir neu........

Ist das die Anthologie??


----------



## Darkside (4. November 2008)

Kann die auch net sein habe die selber und da iss steam dabei.Wenn du keinen gültigen Steam Account hast ist es auch kein wunder warum deine client.dll net angenommen wird.


----------



## dot (4. November 2008)

Fazit des Threads:
Aktuelles Steam installieren und darueber mit dem Produktkey der CS Version CS 1.6 freischalten. Danach die aktuelle Version durch Steam installieren lassen.


----------

